# C&D Crooner



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

deertongue anyone?
How 'bout rabbit pellets?
This burley blend is one of the oddest looking cuts of burley that I have encountered. I filled and refilled 3 times before I felt comfortable with the result. Loose fill, then pack the next 2 in tight. This tobacco is also a pain to light,"light me once and light me twice and light me once again", you'll be fine. Crooner has a vanilla taste that does not come off as syrupy at all. It never smokes like a confectionery, never burns or bites. There is an herbal note, the deertongue I assume, that is odd but in a good way. Consistency is the name of the game with Crooner. Tastes the same all the way through. I enjoyed it very much as a change of pace but would likely not smoke it everyday because of the lighting difficulty. It becomes a bit of a chore.
I think it will do well with the english smoker who wants a little sweetness on the palate for a change. Out of my precise 5 star rating system, I would give Crooner: 3 1/2.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yup, that cubed burley is a bitch to get lit. junkyard dawg also has that problem. once it's going, it's a nice smokey smoke.

i've had a few bowlsful of this, but i don't recall how it tasted. i have a small baggie still at home with maybe another two bowls in there, i need to try it again.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

When it gets going the cubes are like little briquettes. The taste has that vanilla quality but a very "true" tobacco aspect to it. Nothing like any aromatics I have smoked. I can see why Bing smoked it. It is pleasant to others and gives a smooth finish on the smokers palate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Crooner to me is a fun little burley. I've never really tasted any Vanilla from the DT. I think the DT just highlights the goodness of the Burley for me. I really don't pack this blend per say just kind of pour it into the bowl and put some heat to it. Once it gets going its not a problem after that.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Yesterday I mixed Crooner with FMOTB, and it was very,very good! I am not much of a latakia smoker and the Crooner seemed to calm it a bit.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I kinda like Crooner as an occasonal diversion. I also don't pack the cube cuts, per se. Just pour in and work a bit to light. But once lit a light tamp will settle the briquettes together nicely.

I get NO vanilla from this at all. Instead the DT seems to give the mild Burley an herbal quality that I find refreshing, but in small doses only. Smoked 3 bowls one day, as is my bent to do, and i really had no interest for some time after that.

All in all I will probably keep some of this around cuz there's nothing else like it, at least that I have found


----------

